# Test Run



## rogue212005 (Jan 1, 2015)

Got my AMNPS for Christmas, finally had time today to do a test run.













20150101_131729.jpg



__ rogue212005
__ Jan 1, 2015






Sharp cheddar, mild cheddar, pepper jack, and some hot pepper which is a like a blend.

3 hours with hickory, didn't have any problems keeping the smoker going.  Gonna be a long wait for it to mellow.


----------



## boykjo (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats on the new toy............ Cheese looks great

Joe


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 6, 2015)

Rogue,you'll be eating cheeses in no time,start another batch soon so you never have to wait again !


----------

